# Venison Bacon



## bassman (Jun 27, 2011)

I conned Tracey (WALLE) into helping me with another batch of elk bacon. I wasn't even going to post this, but after tasting some of it, decided to snap a couple of pics.  Used 13 pounds of elk and 12 pounds of pork butt.  Coated heavily on both sides with restaurant style black pepper.

This is one pan of four (25 pounds total).


Fried up a few strips.


Thanks for checking out our bacon project.

__________________


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks excellent Keith!  I haven't made venison bacon in a long time. I bet the elk was killer!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 27, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> Looks excellent Keith!  I haven't made venison bacon in a long time. I bet the elk was killer!!


Thanks Jeanie!  Yes, the elk is some great stuff but I'm starting to run out.  Hopefully, my wife and I both get one this fall since I've been cleaning out the freezers.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Bassman said:


> Thanks Jeanie!  Yes, the elk is some great stuff but I'm starting to run out.  Hopefully, my wife and I both get one this fall since I've been cleaning out the freezers.


I'm jealous... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I still have some deer left from last season but I've never hunted elk. Bet it's awesome Keith!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Bassman,

That's some nice looking Elk Bacon.

Reminds me, I'm short on venison bacon too.

and....

Belly Bacon

BBB

Snack Sticks

Jerky

Breakfast Sausage

Italian Sausage

Brats

Smoked Cheese

Ever feel that the job is never done?

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 28, 2011)

Keith that is some great looking bacon...  Unfortunately no Elk in Kansas...


----------



## bassman (Jun 28, 2011)

Todd, I forgot to mention that I used the Amaze-n-smoker for the bulk of this smoke.  I had to keep the Vault set on low, so didn't get much smoke from the chip pan. 

Paul, it's not that far from Kansas to Colorado.  Come on over and hunt an elk.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you share your recipe for Venison Bacon?

I use a prepackaged mix that I get from a Butcher Supply House, and it tasted much like Salami

Cool that you got some more use out of your AMNS!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2011)

Great looking bacon!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bassman!  Great to see a post from ya!  Especially elk bacon -- what a great looking smoke.  Might have to try this one if I tag my elk this fall!  Hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## bassman (Jun 28, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Can you share your recipe for Venison Bacon?
> 
> I use a prepackaged mix that I get from a Butcher Supply House, and it tasted much like Salami
> 
> ...


I did cheat a little.  I use Curley's mix and add some dried jalapoeno and garlic.  It doesn't taste exactly like belly bacon, but it's still good.http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/-strse-174/Sausage-seasoning,-venison-bacon,/Detail.bok


----------



## chefrob (Jun 29, 2011)

good lookin stuff!


----------



## bassman (Jun 29, 2011)

Tried out the new slicer this afternoon. This thing will slice just as fast as you can push the meat through it.



Made a sizable pile of bacon. This is some really good stuff.



__________________


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 29, 2011)

The bacon looks fabulous!!!

A big slicer is the bomb!!

I was very happy when I got the big Berkel.

  Craig


----------



## bassman (Jun 29, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> The bacon looks fabulous!!!
> 
> A big slicer is the bomb!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig.  You're right about the big slicers.  My problem is, I can't lift or move something as heavy as a Globe or Berkel commercial unit.  This one weighs 41 pounds and it's all I want to do to move it.


----------



## walle (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I gotta say - Keith is being a little modest when he losely tosses around the word "elk"... what we used was prime ELK TENDERLOIN... 

I've known Keith for some time now, and when he says, "Get that [email protected]#% back outta your truck or I'll shoot.."... I get that [email protected]#$% back outta my truck and WE make bacon! 

This was an AWESOME batch of VB - hat's off to ya Keith for the use of all of your cool stuff (grinder, mixer, slicer, freezer, BEER FRIDGE) AND for covering for me when I couldn't be there to help ya smoke or slice.

Did I ever tell you folks what a GREAT guy Mr Bassman is?

Mr Bassman is a GREAT guy!!!


----------



## tgil (Jul 24, 2011)

looks great, got my curiosity up on what it tastes like though.


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

That does look good.


----------



## captturbo (Jul 24, 2011)

Those look like slices of Heaven! It looks like I might have over spent buying the Hobart 1612 (used). I just didn't trust the idea that the Cabelas slicers could stand up to serious work but you just proved my thinking wrong! Nice job on high quality eats!


----------



## walle (Jul 26, 2011)

tgil said:


> looks great, got my curiosity up on what it tastes like though.


T - it is more of a summer sausage/salami taste than bacon, bacon.  This is our second batch.  On the first, I think both of us expected the "bacon" taste and were initially a little disappointed.  Once we got it through our skulls that it weren't... we hell, we made a second batch, right!!

It is great fried, or just sliced cold with cheese and crackers or on a sammie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2011)

WALLE said:


> T - it is more of a summer sausage/salami taste than bacon, bacon.  This is our second batch.  On the first, I think both of us expected the "bacon" taste and were initially a little disappointed.  Once we got it through our skulls that it weren't... we hell, we made a second batch, right!!
> 
> It is great fried, or just sliced cold with cheese and crackers or on a sammie.


Nice !!!

I remember the first batch you guys teamed up to make. It was what made me try it !!!!

Nice Job guys!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## tgil (Jul 26, 2011)

WALLE said:


> T - it is more of a summer sausage/salami taste than bacon, bacon.  This is our second batch.  On the first, I think both of us expected the "bacon" taste and were initially a little disappointed.  Once we got it through our skulls that it weren't... we hell, we made a second batch, right!!
> 
> It is great fried, or just sliced cold with cheese and crackers or on a sammie.


  I was thinking that was exactly what it looked like and probably tasted like.  I'm really interested in doing some baco, but I think I'll just do a pork butt and save my venison for regular ol' summer sausage.


----------



## bassman (Jul 26, 2011)

WALLE said:


> Well, I gotta say - Keith is being a little modest when he losely tosses around the word "elk"... what we used was prime ELK TENDERLOIN...
> 
> I've known Keith for some time now, and when he says, "Get that [email protected]#% back outta your truck or I'll shoot.."... I get that [email protected]#$% back outta my truck and WE make bacon!
> 
> ...











 I think Tracey may be overdoing it just a little.  If it wasn't for him lifting, tugging, cleaning up and putting stuff away, I don't think this old man would get much bacon made.  Really, if any of you get a chance to meet with someone from these forums, you never know when a friendship may evolve.


----------

